# Door....



## CodyS (May 18, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am picking up on someone else's work and am not sure what to do.

I am trying to install a couple panes of glass into this door:

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zps741a3f76.jpg

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zps89ab6f71.jpg

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zps3df5a3e2.jpg

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zpsc6282b0c.jpg

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zpse2783b64.jpg

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zpse5ea668d.jpg

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Kenbo (May 18, 2013)

Some of your pictures aren't quite clear Cody buddy and to be honest, it's also not clear what it is that you are asking here. What is it that you are having a problem with. I know that you want to install a couple panes of glass, but where does your confusion come into play?
I think you need to ask a more specific question here buddy.


----------



## CodyS (May 18, 2013)

I have it sorted now guys, sorry for the poor explanation on my part.


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2013)

Glass panes need to be recessed in a door like that. Run a consistent bead of high grade door & window silicon in the recess on the door (not the glass) and press the glass into the recess. Have your panels and trim already ready and have a helper for this. Use screws with predrilled holes for the paneling that lays over the glass because you don't want to be banging the paneling in with hammer and nails. In running your bead of silicon the goal is to get it close enough to the edge that when pressed into place, the glass pushes it out to be trimmed away after it dries. This prevent water and moisture traps. 

[attachment=25018]

Try to run your bead straighter than I did mine. 

If you do not have the ability to rout a recess for the panes, install low profile mirror corner brackets, centered and squared. Give yourself about 1/8" for expansion and contraction of the door. Install the bottom brackets only, run you bead of silicon, then press the glass into place and have you helper hold the glass while you screw the top brackets into place. Don't forget that 1/8" gap on top and sides. Then fill in around the glass with ply or something which is a HAIR proud of the glass thickness, then finish with the panels and trim. 

This is based on what I think you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## CodyS (Jun 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Glass panes need to be recessed in a door like that. Run a consistent bead of high grade door & window silicon in the recess on the door (not the glass) and press the glass into the recess. Have your panels and trim already ready and have a helper for this. Use screws with predrilled holes for the paneling that lays over the glass because you don't want to be banging the paneling in with hammer and nails. In running your bead of silicon the goal is to get it close enough to the edge that when pressed into place, the glass pushes it out to be trimmed away after it dries. This prevent water and moisture traps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks kevin sorry I missed this post, all done now. 

The problem was that the glass was ordered to fit the ENTIRE hole LOL last I checked nailing through glass doesn't work :dash2: . The glass panes are etched with a pattern and toughened so no cutting them down any more. There was no other choice other than do a bit of a bodged job, looks good but took time, and good luck to the next guy who comes along to replace the pane if it is ever broken! Not to mention the beading doesn't fit the rebate width on a few sides so I had to re-cut and fill in the sides around them... Bloody nightmare it was! This is what happens when you have 3 carpenters (consecutively) and my parents try to build a front door :dash2: :dash2: .


----------



## CodyS (Jun 9, 2013)

PS. if I were to start over I would have done it exactly like you had but the glass was a good couple hundred bucks a pane!


----------

